# Need a good laugh?



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

Check out the pic of the note in the photo albums. Be sure to read the comments. :roll:


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

I seem to remember some guys having flat tires in ND after they pulled that one,,,lucky all you got was a note


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

Hunter 58346,
I am the one that put the note on their car. Thats interesting you mentioned the tire thing. There was a group of guys there that wanted to let the air out of their tires but didn't.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

I know one of the guys from huntingsnows.com that was there hunting with you.It has happened several times up here per season....


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Where is the picture. I know under the photo album but where in there? Can't find what you are talking about!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Never mind I found it!!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

:beer: Now that is a great idea!!! :beer:


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice Fowlhunter :beer: :beer: :beer: , thats what im talkin about, they deserve it :toofunny:


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

You are way too nice!

Welcome to the GONG SHOW! :eyeroll:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

yeah, i'da wrote a note with a few more cuss words, then maybe ****** on there tires and mirrors, and door handles.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

i got edited, ticked should be urinated.


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

[siteimg]4012[/siteimg]


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Another reason to carry a valve stem wrench  .


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

This guy believes that he wasn't busting a roost because he did it at 1 in the afternoon. That's to funny :roll: Check out the recent comments for this pic in the photo album.
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=4012


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

I just checked that out Tim and added my .02!


----------

